

Vimperator - Make Firefox look and behave like Vim - gorm
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/vimperator/

======
JIghtuse
Similar one, Pentadactyl:
[http://5digits.org/pentadactyl/](http://5digits.org/pentadactyl/)

~~~
gorm
Does pentadactly support Firefox 26? Used it before, but it no longer seems
supported.

~~~
msl
It works fine with Firefox 26, but you need to manually change the
"maxVersion" attribute in the install package's configuration.

~~~
JIghtuse
It works fine with it without any tricks. You must use Nightly builds for this
[http://5digits.org/nightlies](http://5digits.org/nightlies)

~~~
msl
Well, that has changend since I last checked, then. I've been using nightlies
for a long time, but it sometimes takes a few days before they update the
version requirements.

